# Toffee and Hershey



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Took the dogs to the river today...beautiful day!

One the way to the river


















Hershey trying VERY hard to get the bumper!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just love seeing dogs in their natural element enjoying the great outdoors, great pics


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Unosmom! I always enjoy seeing pics of people's dogs when they are outdoors or especially vacation pics! I must really need a vacation, lol!
I walk my dogs at this location very often and I always tell myself that I need to make a point of taking some pics for other people to enjoy. I finally did it! It is a blessing to have a place to let your dogs run off leash and chase lizards and rabbits. I don't know how I would keep them exercised, otherwise?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and beautiful dogs!!! Looks like Colorado LOL


----------

